# What a ham!



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Where's Da Bird, Mom?"







[/img]

I can't believe he sat like that long enough for me to actually get the camera and turn it on. Silly Nanook!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a beautiful kitty! Lovely markings!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

:lol: What a character...I like characters  

And a little cutie too :love2


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Your kitty is wonderful but to tell you the truth I keep looking at your wonderful arched window. *Its lovely *plus your antique pole lamp. I have a weakness for old light fixtures. LOL :?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks guys. He is my little character!
Mitt & Tess, One of the main reason I moved in here WAS that window! And, I know how you feel about old light fixtures. It took me FOREVER to find one I liked and this one was actually at a yard sale for $20. I couldn't believe it! Just needed rewireing. What a deal!


----------



## * Mau * (Dec 17, 2006)

How cute !! I love tabby cats :luv


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That's one cute tabby! Btw, I was drawn to your window too Nanook, I don't ever see that kind of thing down here in Texas 

Btw, where is the pole :?:


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Far right center Kim....in Texas they call it a "Floor lamp" :lol:


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

> in Texas they call it a "Floor lamp


Yup, here too. 
We didn't have these kind of windows in NY either and I think that's why I fell in love with them when I moved here.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe I meant the pole to Da Bird......btw, Nanook what state are you in now :?:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

nanook said:


> Thanks guys. He is my little character!
> Mitt & Tess, One of the main reason I moved in here WAS that window! And, I know how you feel about old light fixtures. It took me FOREVER to find one I liked and this one was actually at a yard sale for $20. I couldn't believe it! Just needed rewireing. What a deal!


If you found your lamp for $20 that is a screamin' deal. They are worth hundreds. I love looking thru the catalog of antique reproductions from Rejuvenation http://www.rejuvenation.com/index.html


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

kitkat said:


> Hehe I meant the pole to Da Bird......btw, Nanook what state are you in now :?:


Oh NO!! Nanook ATE the POLE???? No wonder he's sitting up so straight!



8)


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

> Hehe I meant the pole to Da Bird......btw, Nanook what state are you in now


 HaHa! It's hanging down his side between the chair and "side table". You can barely see it. I'm in Los Angeles now.


> If you found your lamp for $20 that is a screamin' deal. They are worth hundreds.


 I know! I couldn't believe it! I never find deals like that!I had always wanted one but they were SO expensive. It's wraught iron with a marble base. I did have to rewire it though, so the brought it up to, what, a whopping $25! 8O Can't beat it.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

> Oh NO!! Nanook ATE the POLE???? No wonder he's sitting up so straight!


 LOL!!!
I wouldn't put him past it! He's a little hoover! :lol:


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Mitt & Tess here's a place to drool over too.
http://www.lahardware.com
Sometimes I'll just go on a Saturday and wander around. Hardware used to be so beautiful!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Funny kitty :lol:


----------

